# Mar 12 weekend ride.. how was yours?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I had my best ride of the season!!! From Saratoga, I did:
foothill, page mill, arastadero, OLH, 84, West alpine to skyline.
now this is where it got good...
went south on skyline past 9 and castle rock. went to the end of skyline blvd on the best twisty road ever. then descended on Bear Creek rd to Lexington reservoir.

70 miles, 5700 feet.

Has anyone done the skyline (35) road south of highway 9? It was my first time over there and it won't be my last.

How was your weekend ride. Weather is kind of strange but it's sunny on the hills.

francois


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Friday I went with a mtb friend and we went up the Los Gatos trail and then took the overpass over 17 and went up Montevina rd. then came down the dirt trail to downtown Los Gatos for 21 miles and 2400 ft of climbing.

Saturday I went south to Gilroy from Campbell came back by way of Llagos, Santa Teresa, then back over Bailey's. 71.6 miles and 2500ft of climbing.

Sunday morning I started in campbell up 9 to Pierce, Mt Eden, Montebello then did the trail to Page Mill, up to Skyline, and down 9 to home for a grand total of 40 miles and 4520 ft of climbing.

A decent ride is up 9 to 35 go left then go right on Bear Creek it will take you into Boulder Creek. Then you can go 2 ways to get to the top of 35 again either by turning right on 9 or taking 236 that loops back to 9 about half way up.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

francois said:


> Has anyone done the skyline (35) road south of highway 9?


On of my favorite loops is to climb Page Mill Rd. to Skyline, then head south past Hwy 9 and over Hwy 17 to the Summit Store for lunch. After lunch, descend Old Santa Cruz Highway to Lexington Reservoir. Return via the Los Gatos Creek Trail (dirt), Mt. Eden, and Foothill. Total distance is about 70 miles with 5000 feet of climbing.

Try to check ahead about Los Gatos Trail conditions; if it is closed at the reservoir, your options are complicated.

If you are energetic, there are lots of good cycling roads on the Santa Cruz side of the Summit Store.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Did the Solvang Century on Saturday - 101 miles, 5hr 33min (was hoping to break 5hrs, but alas, there are some steep hills at the end!)...

Anyone going to the Solvang Double Century in 2 weeks?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Did the Auburn Mt Bike ride with MTBR*

Did the B group ride, 25 miles and about 3300 climbing, legs are toast today.. Check out Nor-Cal boards on MTBR for pics and TOPO maps.


----------



## Peter B (Jan 2, 2003)

*Santa Rosa Cycling Club 200k Brevet on Saturday*

Mostly flat w/ ~3600' climbing. Rode it fixed (48/17) in 5:54.


----------



## SCSkim83 (Aug 6, 2004)

how did you make that chart?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

SCSkim83 said:


> how did you make that chart?


With this handy gadget: $440
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=CP707A19

Same output is possible without heart rate integrated: $220
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=CP707A17

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rollinrob said:


> Did the B group ride, 25 miles and about 3300 climbing, legs are toast today.. Check out Nor-Cal boards on MTBR for pics and TOPO maps.


I saw that. What a blast. A ton of folks I know too!

The mountain biking gods will strike me where I sit. 12 rides in the last 13 days... all asphalt. I'm uhhh... product testing.

fc


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

jumpstumper said:


> Did the Solvang Century on Saturday - 101 miles, 5hr 33min (was hoping to break 5hrs, but alas, there are some steep hills at the end!)...
> 
> Anyone going to the Solvang Double Century in 2 weeks?


I did the Solvang Half. Have a ways to go in my fitness, but didn't hurt myself and had a good time. Great weather too.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

Friday evening I got in a 1Hour loop at Freemont Older, about 1500 feet of climbing, Saturday I did part of the Spectrum and up Kings for a total of a tad less than 50 miles. On Sunday I did a loop at freemont older, up Montebello Road all the way to page mill and up to the top of Russian Ridge and then down stevens canyon for a total of about 5,000 feet of climbing. Epic day.


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

*Sat: Diablo. Sun: Fast group ride*

Two rather different rides.

Saturday, for a friend's birthday ride, went up Diablo and above the fog that was around all day in the Bay Area. The snow from the Sierras was visible, though doesn't show up well in the pictures. (See pictures below)

Sunday, fast ride with LGBRC (the one that passed Snapdragen somewhere on Foothill).


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I did an abreviated version of the Grasshopper Adventure Series #2. Due to a downed power line I couldn't get to the start in Occidental, and just started rolling the course from Freestone with some others in the same boat. The main bunch (75-100 riders?) caught us going up Marshall Wall from Hwy 1. Severe pain ensued as I attempted to stick with them. Spat out the back at the top of the second section and chased solo halfway to Wilson Hill before getting picked up by a nice chase group that was largely being powered by a girl in Kelly kit. She was mad strong! Worked with that group for a nice while out Chileno and Fallon until the hill on Middle, when my legs cried uncle. Spun back to Freestone and just punted on the final climb to the finish. 60 miles, 3700' ascent. Huge fun to race on the roads I normally ride, even if I got schooled, and everyone was friendly - just having a good time racing. Wish there was more stuff like this, but the law might get pissed if there were 50+ rider packs racing around Sonomarin on the regular.


----------

